# Brandtii fin is melting !!!



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Previous owner used the UV filter..

Now, my tank the bacterium is harming it









I started antibiotic to cure...

What must I do?


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

It became bad the case


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

fin rot...it's a fungus....treat using a high salt dose or pimafix melafix combo.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

whats with the white stringy stuff?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i concure fin rot


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Fin Rot -- Maracyn 2 will do the trick unless its due to poor water conditions, then you will need to fix that first and may not need meds.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

With the cloudy eye and the tail damage...Im thinking it is ammonia. Is your tank cycled?


----------

